# Playing around with Stop Motion (knife assembly video)



## Johan Grönstedt (Mar 20, 2022)

As probably a lot of you guys I came to making knives as a creative outlet. 

I like the process around making knives, choosing steels, handle materials and now lately also the photography of a knife. 

From some colleagues I got the feedback that they would like to see some behind the scenes content on my insta - I liked the idea but felt that my shop environment is really rather dirty and not very inspiring... There the idea of a stop-motion movie was born. Honestly took me more time to create the video versus the knife, but really fun learning new techniques! 

This whole project is a gem of a story, one of those come from behind big-wins.

Let me present the little knife that could, the one that defeated all odds.
It came out so much better than I went in.

Originally the billet was intended for a different, much larger knife. But sometimes skill and ambition are two different things and the steel had to take a time-out.

I was not angry, I was disappointed.

But every time I would plan a new project, the mangled little thing kept looking at me, longing for its chance for redemption. Promising to behave, if given the chance.

That got me thinking, I had some other material in the “didn’t really do what I wanted pile” of the workshop. Some Cocobolo wood that kept eating sandpaper since before my BIG grinder-days and some really over the top glitterly inlay stuff that never really ended up looking the way that I hoped it would...

A plan was forming. The redeemer was born. 

In a way it assembled itself, much as in the stop motion thingie that no joke took longer than the knife to make…

★ Tall Utility Knife, 16cm blade, 28cm with handle, 45 mm at heel
★ Steel: Stainless Damascus VG10 core at HRC 60
★ Handle: Cocobolo with sparkling wonderful tapered inlay


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Delat (Mar 20, 2022)

Very cool and love that handle!


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Mar 21, 2022)

Delat said:


> Very cool and love that handle!


Thanks! Here are some of the shots from the shoot in full res


----------



## Jaeger (Mar 21, 2022)

Haha  that's brilliant 
What spacer material is that? Looks fancy 

Cheers Fabian


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Mar 21, 2022)

Jaeger said:


> Haha  that's brilliant
> What spacer material is that? Looks fancy
> 
> Cheers Fabian ✌



some type of hybrid sclae from Nexowood (Okładki hybrydowe – Nexo Knife Art)

Very easy to work with, doesnt flake-break as I was afraid of, very uniform. Nice color gradient in the scales I got, highly recommend the guy!


----------



## Jaeger (Mar 21, 2022)

Johan Grönstedt said:


> some type of hybrid sclae from Nexowood (Okładki hybrydowe – Nexo Knife Art)
> 
> Very easy to work with, doesnt flake-break as I was afraid of, very uniform. Nice color gradient in the scales I got, highly recommend the guy!


Thank you


----------

